# Habistat - Reptile Radiators



## Skitzmixer (Mar 18, 2012)

Has anyone used the Habistat Reptile Radiators before? What sort of thermostat do you have hooked up to it and do you use a day/night heating timer? (Im down on the mornington peninsula, so the nights are starting to get rather cold).

I've just built a 4x2x4 enclosure for my 2 year old bredli (Smithers) and im starting to plan out how i want it to look, different ways of heating it and things like that. He's in an enclosure thats suitable for now (just with a ceramic, wired to an IMIT thermostat). He seems happy enough however i just wanted to make sure that this enclosure will be suitable for a long time. 

My idea was having the reptile radiator screwed into the roof, with a basking area under it for smithers. The radiator will be on a dimming thermostat. Then have another point 2/3's of the way down on the opposite side to allow for easier access to the basking area plus allows for a bit more of a thermo gradiant. Then have nothing down the bottom in the hope that i'll get a complete vertical termo gradient (hides etc on each of the different levels). My only issue is im not sure how much the radiator will be able to heat, im just assuming the heat will make it down to the second spot. 

For lighting i was going to use the LED lights that i read about here in the DIY section, i figured i could have different coloured lighting to create different effects.

Is there any suggestions you can give me? 

Thanks,
Luke


----------



## Erebos (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in Canberra and I use 2 habitat radiators to heat a 2x2x2 enclosure my advice is use propherp radiators and give James a e mail and discuss it with him he will be able to offer the best advice 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 18, 2012)

What are the propherp radiators? And who's James >.<..


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 18, 2012)

Heating


Hides


----------



## Erebos (Mar 18, 2012)

Skitzmixer said:


> What are the propherp radiators? And who's James >.<..



Google proherp James and aurther are the owners. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 19, 2012)

Sweet as, thanks.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 25, 2012)

Ended up going with ProHerp Radiators  

Couldnt be happier.


----------



## CentralianKing (Mar 25, 2012)

So after all that help I gave you in your last thread on this subject you go with the over priced proherp?


----------



## James_Scott (Mar 25, 2012)

Proherp radiators are designed for reptiles specifically. Can you say that about the cheaper products?
The design of the panel is done with contoured edging so reptiles cant wrap themselves on it to prevent burning. They have a thermal fuse as a safety measure incase the panel is incorrectly covered it will switch off. Designed to be screwed into the roof of the enclosure to pass heat downwards and comes with a 10year warranty. If you seriously think this is an overpriced product then dont buy them, but dont criticize people for wanting the best for their reptiles and be willing to pay for it.


----------



## Madaz (Mar 25, 2012)

Well said.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?o25q0c


----------



## CentralianKing (Mar 25, 2012)

I criticized him because I helped him and the he writes another post just to get second opinions, the heat panels I use are designed with all the features you just listed and in my opinion look better as they are designed for use in homes, at the end of the day I don't really care if people choose to waste money


----------



## Madaz (Mar 25, 2012)

Fair enough.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vflmkd


----------



## CentralianKing (Mar 25, 2012)

Just realized you sell proherp hence your bias for them!






Thermofilm heat panel for those that are interested!


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 25, 2012)

Well actually I wrote this post first, you did help alot and as i said thanks for that. For the sake of a few dollars I decieded to go with someone local (less than 15 min drive) and not only did he help me choose the product he was quite happy to show me his setups (which are fantastic!). The other ones are good but I had to drive an hour and a half to go get it. I didnt want to drive that far. 

I'm sticking by my decision and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 25, 2012)

James_Scott said:


> Proherp radiators are designed for reptiles specifically. Can you say that about the cheaper products?
> The design of the panel is done with contoured edging so reptiles cant wrap themselves on it to prevent burning. They have a thermal fuse as a safety measure incase the panel is incorrectly covered it will switch off. Designed to be screwed into the roof of the enclosure to pass heat downwards and comes with a 10year warranty. If you seriously think this is an overpriced product then dont buy them, but dont criticize people for wanting the best for their reptiles and be willing to pay for it.



I agree I love proherp panels I have over 8 in use here and love them to pieces. I have used slightly cheaper designs like the habistat ones and can't seem to ever get the porcelain smell away! 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 25, 2012)

i love proherp panels, i have them in 4 enclosures so far with more to come. They radiate such a nice gentle warmth and the panel really does stay comfortably touchable so theres no need for a cage around them.

i started out with the habistat panels, and still have them in some older enclosures, im almost looking forward to them dying so i have a reason to replace them.


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 25, 2012)

I built my own "heat panel" using heat cord as per dickyknee's method. Works great and costs less than $50. I have been running one in a large Darwin enclosure for a year with great results. It is under his basking shelf and gives a great gradient. There are many ways to effectively heat an enclosure.


----------

